# Bass Baits



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Guys

Didn't realize there was so many Bass Guys on this board. So I thought I'd show you pictures of my bass baits. Some Poe like knock-offs, some shallow, some deep divers as well as some mini frogs. Mini frogs that can use mr twisters on the legs to make them weedless. Hope you like them.

Thanks
Etch


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

great colors etch, you have been a very busy boy. How big are they , 2" ?? Pete


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice baits etch! Which one has been the most productive?


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome job on those baits Etch! I wish my painting skills were half as good as yours. Keep up the good work! :B


----------

